# Sauvegarde de mon nouvel iPad Air



## jlchm (23 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai réinitialisé mon ancien iPad 2 WiFi 3G 64Go.
Je viens de configurer mon nouvel iPad Air WiFi 128Go.

Avant de le connecter à mon iMac pour que iTunes crée la sauvegarde de son contenu, je pense qu'il serait bon de supprimer la sauvegarde des données de mon ancien iPad 2.
Cette sauvegarde se situe à l'emplacement : 

iMac HD->Utilisateurs->mon nom->Bibliothèque->Application Support->MobileSync->Backup

et se trouve dans le dossier nommé f7f62ad...

Je me propose donc de supprimer tout le contenu de ce dossier : 

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2014)

Pas de souci.
Il en recréera un autre


----------



## jlchm (23 Avril 2014)

Bonjour gmaa,

Bien, me voila renseigné!
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------

